# Camping/ B.F. Grant quota hunt nov.3-6



## gadgetman (Oct 23, 2010)

Hunters wanting to camp in comfort should look into countryboysrv.com for discount coupons.  I stayed there last dec., during bfgrant muzzle loader hunt, and was very pleased with sites and conv. to wma.  They r running specials on web for hunts and UGA games.


----------



## Toliver (Sep 2, 2015)

This thread was started 5 years ago.  Anyone got any recent reviews of this camp ground?  Apparently, not a lot of people who hunt/fish/camp do online reviews of the places they stay so there are few online reviews of this place.   It is the most convenient to B.F. Grant.  I would like to make reservations but don't want to end up staying in a dump.   Any help?


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 3, 2015)

Toliver said:


> This thread was started 5 years ago.  Anyone got any recent reviews of this camp ground?  Apparently, not a lot of people who hunt/fish/camp do online reviews of the places they stay so there are few online reviews of this place.   It is the most convenient to B.F. Grant.  I would like to make reservations but don't want to end up staying in a dump.   Any help?



1  That is why I Love it when people post a few words on here about their experience at a campground.

2  My guess is, its better than camping on the WMA...


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 3, 2015)

Ive rode by it but Im staying in motel this yr.


----------



## Toliver (Sep 5, 2015)

Which motel?  I might try that this year with a recommendation of a good clean one.  Usually I stay in state parks when I hunt WMAs or Piedmont but none are near B F Grant.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 5, 2015)

Hard labor aint that far away but it has a hunt same week. Ive stayed at Deerfield inn last yr down there. It's already booked. So we got rooms at super 8. Best call though. Its homecoming weekend at athens and rooms are bout all booked. Specially for that fri night.


----------



## Toliver (Sep 5, 2015)

Don't these goofy football people realize it's deer season and they need to stay home?


----------



## Toliver (Sep 5, 2015)

I just booked at Hard Labor.  But the wednesday before is blocked out due to their hunt but I got booked for the rest of the weekend.  Glad you mentioned it.  I forgot about Hard Labor Creek.


----------

